# Urgent! Please help...



## IggyPup (May 27, 2012)

Hi there, 
I am new to this website but had to sign up after an occurance this evening with our usually lovely, friendly and sweet 20month old male golden Iggy. 

A few months ago he had a sudden aggressive outburst. I went over to him when he was in his bed and he growled which he had never done before, and then when my dad went over to tell him off for growling he suddenly threw himself at him and my dad had to quickly wrestle him outside- he was barking and snarling- it was very scary. 
Immediately afterwards however he was acting as though nothing had happened and seemed confused and approached all of us licking our hands and wanting attention. 

He continued to growl on the odd occaision- mainly after just waking up or in the evenings so we presumed it was due to him being tired. 

Tonight, when my mum went to play with him, he had another sudden outburst and bit my mum hard in the arm- and it puntured the skin quite badly. 
We are all very unsure and stressed because we love Iggy and it has been months since the first outburst. 
He has been to the vet after the first outburst and was neutered so we have no idea why he has done this. 
He again seems very confused and keeps approaching us for reasurrance but we are ignoring him at the moment. 

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What was he doing when your mom approached him?


----------



## IggyPup (May 27, 2012)

He was lying down in the kitchen and when she approached he rolled onto his back which is what he always does when he wants his tummy tickled. 
My mum tickled him and went to roll him over (something he normally finds playful) and that was when the outburst happened. 
Around about an hour before he did a couple of low growls but then appeared to be fine :/


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi--sorry you're having this trouble. I think you're right to be very proactive in dealing with it. 

First I think he should have a complete work up by a vet. Check for all possible health issues common to Goldens, especially Cancer and thyroid. If all is clear, consider having a well qualified behaviorist--not just a trainer-- examine him. 

Someone on here is going thru this whole process right now. I searched for the thread but could not find it quickly. But search around and you find other threads on this topic that will give you ideas and things to investigate. 

In the meantime, just be cautious and keep your family safe from harm. Your dog is probably as confused by this as you are but you cant risk him hurting someone. So I'd suggest no quick pats on the head, no tummy rubs, etc., until this is sorted out. Perhaps have him sit and focus on you before any physical interaction. But be careful to act assured and not fearful. 

I'm not a professional--just a pet owner--but this would be my approach. Other on here with lots more experience will chime in also. 

Good luck. It must be heartbreaking to have this going on.

Searched a bit more and found the right thread. Please Read all the posts on this--should give you lots of info. You can send a private message to the original poster, Houndsnout, too. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...al-problems-issues/111829-vicious-golden.html


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My first advice would be to get him to the vet's for a thorough check up and blood work, including a full thyroid panel. Physical and medical is the easiest to rule out. 

Has he been to obedience class? How is he with other dogs?


----------



## IggyPup (May 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your quick replies! 
It certainly seems a trip to the vet will be in order asap and I'll check out Houndsnouts post now. 

He did attend a 8 week puppy training course soon after we got him and he has always been very good with other dogs- always eager to play but has been put in his place a number of times by dogs not so keen to play. 
This is what makes it seem so strange because he is normally so friendly and playful with everyone and all other dogs- he has never been aggressive towards another dog.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Did your trainer recommend 'rough' handling for discipline? Rolling? Scruffing?


----------



## IggyPup (May 27, 2012)

No the trainer didn't reccommend any kind of disclipine like that- only really ignoring, but the main focus of the training classes was obedience and basic commands such as sit, stay, lie down etc etc and was reward based.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You have an excellent trainer! So far, I would think it's something physical. Maybe he hurts somewhere. Goldens are very stoic and he could be hurting without showing it. Maybe when your mom rolled him over to play something really 'stabbed' him. He sounds like a lovely boy with no behavioral issues. Get him checked and then go from there.

And I agree that in the meantime, you should give him a wide berth so as not to cause another upset.

Sending hugs and prayers.


----------

